# HOT-STUFF tool box: Collecting design ideas



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Between the shop and repair/remodel jobs around the house, I am forever lugging my hot air and/or hot glue guns around. 









Worse, after I set them down, hot, sometimes they get bumped out of position, and the heat melts or scorches something by accident. They need a safe and mobile storage box that can do double-duty as a tool rest when in use.

I have some scrap metal to use as ballast in the base, and scrap tin to line the hot-tool storage area. I plan to add some small compartments for accessories.... hot glue sticks, nozzles for the hot air gun, a few scrapers, and a box cutter.

QUESTION: What do you use together with your glue gun or hot air gun? Can you think of any features to add to a hot stuff tool box?

Thanks for input.
Steve El


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I can't think about anything to include right now, but I have a suggestion for the box itself. I use an all aluminum camera case for some tools that go to the jobsite. They come in a variety of sizes and are very light.









 






.


----------



## sjuchter (Jan 27, 2013)

What about a fireproof blanket? I used to use one when welding to prevent the metal from cooling too quickly. I'm sure you could fabricate a carry bag or something of the such with some ingenuity


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Putty knife/scrapers to remove hot glue from surfaces and melting plastic from the nozzle of the heat gun Maybe some steel wool for cleaning the heat gun nozzle. More putty knives and scrapers to remove whatever you are loosening with the heat gun. OSHA approved respirator for when your heat gun rests against something plastic 

Don't know if you do much soldering or want to include that, but it fits with your "Hot" theme.


----------



## Stape01 (Jan 16, 2013)

http://www.harborfreight.com/18-x-12-34-x-6-aluminum-case-69318.html

Strip the foam out of it, use some scrap to box in some compartments with any layout that works for you, then you could line with some of the tin you have laying around, or talk to a local Volunteer Fire Department. They always have old training gear that isn't duty safe anymore but would be great lining for a box and would withstand the heat gun/hot glue gun temps no problem


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

Don't forget a fire extinguisher.


----------

